# Disney Visa holder received $40 gift card offer for DVC online tour



## pixietwin

I have had the Disney Rewards Visa since early 2003, and I've only received a promo/bonus offer once.  Finally got a second one!  Yesterday they sent me a mailer offering a $40 Disney gift card if I did the DVC guided online tour.  I had to call and talk to somebody for about 15 minutes, but I was told I'd get my gift card within 30 days.  It was just a basic time share sales call but no pressure.  I did a search but didnt' see this posted, but I'm sure that I'm not the ony person who has received this offer.


----------



## tweety38

Got this one too, haven't done it yet. I actually forgot about it until I saw this post. Thanks!


----------



## pixietwin

You're welcome.  I was going to throw it away at first because I thought it was one of those 'apply for credit card and get a $40 gift card promo' and since I have two Disney visa accounts - didn't want to open another one. But it was a quick $40 for about 15 minutes of my time.  I am thinking of getting my husband to call since he has his own Disney visa account, but honestly I don't think he can handle the 15 minute sales call.  He doesnt' do well with that kind of stuff.  But it would be another $40 gift card if I just could get him to do it.


----------



## zeferjen

Hmm, we are actually considering DVC and I have the Visa. I wonder if I can ask for this offer somehow? Did your mailer come with a phone number?


----------



## omghidanielle

We got this in the mail today!
I was excited to do an online tour, but wound up talking to someone on the phone.  

Can't wait to put this in my giant stack of gift cards


----------



## DisneyOrBustColorado

> I am thinking of getting my husband to call since he has his own Disney visa account, but honestly I don't think he can handle the 15 minute sales call. He doesnt' do well with that kind of stuff. But it would be another $40 gift card if I just could get him to do it.



We got this offer in the mail too.  My husband doesn't want to call and I didn't want to call for him on his offer but it says in the fine print "Only 1 gift card per household". So... I guess there is no chance of my husband and myself each getting one.  Hey, $40. toward our next trip to Disney is better than nothin'!

Thanks for posting this.  I may have thrown out the post card if I had not seen this post and been watching for the offer.


----------



## kkandaj

This information is also on the Budget Board.  I did not receive the card, but do have a Disney VISA.  Hubby called and just said he was interested in the online tour for the $40 gift card.  They asked the first 6 digits on the card.  It lasted about 10 minutes and the card should be here in a few weeks.  I love free money for our trip in May!


----------



## Ariel484

We got this in the mail and my husband made the call in early December.  Like others have said, he said it was 10-15 minutes and there was no pressure at all.  He found everything to be pretty interesting.  If only we had an extra $16k or so sitting around! 

The giftcard came pretty quickly...much quicker than I expected.  It came via FedEx, and my husband actually had to sign for it! He received a follow-up call from DVC (which he didn't pick up) and they sent us additional materials in the mail a few weeks later.

Good luck! Yay for free money to spend at Disney!


----------



## stinkerbellsmommy

Hmmm...we have the Visa, but I hadn't noticed any mailers regarding this.  I wonder if I tossed/shredded by accident?   Or, they figured out that we took the tour when we had some extra time on our last vacay, got a $100 gift card, and didn't have the extra cash to buy


----------



## kdkdmac

kkandaj said:


> This information is also on the Budget Board.  I did not receive the card, but do have a Disney VISA.  Hubby called and just said he was interested in the online tour for the $40 gift card.  They asked the first 6 digits on the card.  It lasted about 10 minutes and the card should be here in a few weeks.  I love free money for our trip in May!




Thanks for the info.  I'm going to give them a call ... an extra $40 to spend at Disney in March will be awesome! ... Actually, it will be one meal.


----------



## 6ftunder

i received a letter in the mail stating i would get a $40 gift card since i had a disney chase visa if i called about dvc info. i called, talked about dvc and got info in the mail. that has been almost 3 months ago. NO gift card yet. i call about it every week and get the run around. really surprised disney handled things this way.


----------



## princesspooh323

I did this.   There was def. no pressure, although we did end up buying.  It has been over a month.  We have purchased DVC, but we still have not received our gift card.


----------



## Tricia's mom

I received this offer in the mail as well. I called and took the survey. They said they would send the visa card..they did .. I was away and could not get to fed ex to pick it up in time.. it went back and I have been trying for months to get it reissued. Some one told me he would take care of it.. still waiting....


----------



## policycobb

Received this offer yesterday.  Has anyone called recently and not received the gift card?


----------



## GenevieveRaqs

I'm curious, too. I received the offer today.


----------



## WDW_Diane

policycobb said:
			
		

> Received this offer yesterday.  Has anyone called recently and not received the gift card?



I did it in the Fall and got the card.  Did not buy DVC, they still call occasionally.


----------



## policycobb

I called last night.  The phone call lasted about 12 minutes.  They did not pressure me at all.  Asked how often I visited Disney and told me some general DVC information.  He said I would receive a packet in the mail which would be coming in the next few days and the gift cards are taking 2-3 weeks and sent by Federal Express.


----------



## Gibbygirl

Received the card & plan on calling.  Did a search on here to see if anything came up & here I am!  Then I noticed the date the thread started.  Glad to see I'm not the only one who did a search & started the conversation back up.  I plan on calling as we have a trip planned for this summer & who doesn't love free Disney money?!?


----------



## Lbachelot

I have a Disney visa but haven't received any postcard. Who do I call?


----------



## policycobb

Lbachelot said:


> I have a Disney visa but haven't received any postcard. Who do I call?



I'll have to look at the card tonight but it had a personal ID number to give when you call.


----------



## policycobb

I received my gift card today at lunch from Fed Ex!


----------



## Gibbygirl

policycobb said:


> I received my gift card today at lunch from Fed Ex!



The postcard with the offer says the gift card will be mailed out 30 days from when I make the call.  Wondering if this was your experience?  We're 50 days out so I need to get on this so it comes in time.  Would hate for it to be waiting for us after we get back!


----------



## policycobb

Gibbygirl said:


> The postcard with the offer says the gift card will be mailed out 30 days from when I make the call.  Wondering if this was your experience?  We're 50 days out so I need to get on this so it comes in time.  Would hate for it to be waiting for us after we get back!



It took 12 days for my card to arrive.  When I called I was told it was taking between two to three weeks for the gift card to be sent.  The call only took 10minutes and I was not pressured in any way.  I was sent a very nice DVC packet to read.  It also had a DVC coloring book for my daughter.  It was worth my 10 minutes for the $40 gift card.  Wish I could afford to join DVC.


----------



## Gibbygirl

policycobb said:


> It took 12 days for my card to arrive.  When I called I was told it was taking between two to three weeks for the gift card to be sent.  The call only took 10minutes and I was not pressured in any way.  I was sent a very nice DVC packet to read.  It also had a DVC coloring book for my daughter.  It was worth my 10 minutes for the $40 gift card.  Wish I could afford to join DVC.



Great, thanks for the reply!


----------



## racefanof88

I just made the call and it was no pressure at all.  My guide was very nice.  I asked about GF DVC and he said that it is scheduled to open in the fall, but they had not been given any information as of yet.  He did say that they have a promo going with AKL with a points cost of $135 per point and that you would only have to buy 100 points instead of the usual 160.  He also said you get 4 5 day park hoppers.  I did not ask him if that was just one time or if it was for a certain number of years.  My brother bought BWV when they first started DVC and he got several years worth of tickets.


----------



## Gibbygirl

One more question before I call...the postcard says it's an "on line tour." Does this mean I'll need to be at a computer when I call?


----------



## Gibbygirl

One more question before I call...the postcard says "on line tour."  Does that mean I need to be at a computer when I call?


----------



## policycobb

I did not have a computer when I called.


----------



## MoukeyMouse

I got the offer and called - they really didn't even talk to me , just took down basic info, transferred me to someone else who said it would be mailed to me. Got the packet a few days later and the fedex with the giftcard arrived yesterday (maybe week  - 10 days)

No pressure. Lots of info.


----------



## Gibbygirl

Just wanted to chime back in...made the call on 5/24.  The CM was very friendly.  Call took about 10mins.  Received a packet of brochures a few days later.  Got our gift card 6/03.    Looking forward to using it on our upcoming trip!


----------



## Sean1814

This is exciting. What is the number to call for anyone who didn't receive the offer. Is it the Disney Visa # or the Disney Vacation number?


----------



## Grim Grinning Geek

I too would be interested in the number, thanks!


----------



## racefanof88

I called May 17th and I still haven't gotten my gift card.  Guess I am going to have to call and see what's up.


----------



## gigi1976

We did made the call the beginning of June and still waiting on gift card.


----------



## slegere

I received this offer, the man I spoke with didn't even make me stay on the phone, he sent me a link and I did the tour online. It only took 2 weeks to get my gift card.  The only hassle was it was sent UPS requiring a signature,  had to go way out of my way to pick it up. But worth it!


----------



## racefanof88

I called back on June 17th spoke with my Guide, he said he would reissue the card.  I still have NOT received it.  I guess I'm not going to get it.  I have been on a waiting list for 100 points at SSR and I haven't heard a word from my guide since I called in on June 17th.  I guess since I told him I wasn't interested in VGF or AKV he isn't interested in the sale!!


----------



## kc10family

I would love to get this offer.  I will have to look it up and see what can be done to get it.


----------



## texasmomoftwo

I have a Disney visa.   How does one go about getting this offer


----------



## Markking15

I'm very interested in the offer as well, thanks.


----------



## PinMan

Are they still running this offer ? How do I go about doing it ?


----------



## IloveDizney

hope something like this comes up before our big trip in Nov!!


----------



## North of Mouse

PinMan said:


> Are they still running this offer ? How do I go about doing it ?



No, this was a promotion a few years ago. I received an invitation in the mail, did the online 'tour' and received a $40 GC. This is an old thread!

Oops! Just realized the date of the latest post!


----------

